# [hardware] Tarjeta sonido imposible de instalar[Solucionado]

## bicho_lasombra

Una vez instalado el KDE y funcionando correctamente ( era cuestion de instalar bien java)

me ha surgido nuevas dudas y problemas.

En primer lugar quiero escuchar mi musica MP3 y claro para ello necesito reproductores, pero lo

que mas necesito es poner al dia la targeta de sonido

En primer lugar lei la documentacion referente a ALSA

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Compilo el kernel con los modulos apropiados  no pongo los OSS que dice q no hay que poner

y lo recompilo (con todos sus pasos)

cabe destacar que mi tarj de sonido esta integrada en una placa gigabyte Nforce4 SLI, por si alguien la tiene y sabe como ponerla on.

Por si sirve: 

lspci -v | grep -i audio

```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a    2)
```

Despues instalo los alsa-utils

```

emerge alsa-utils
```

Añado ALSA al nivel de ejecucion de boot

```
rc-update add alsasound boot
```

Compruebo que en archivo /etc/conf.d/alsasound la variable SAVE_ON_STOP está como yes.

Agrego a mi usuario "normal" al grupo audio

gpasswd -a miuser audio

Ejecuto 

```
Alsaconf
```

y me da esto a la salida:

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                               [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                   [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1254: No soundcards found...

Cuando llego a alsamixer me da el siguiente problema:

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

y hay me quedo. El problema es que no encuentra el dispositivo:

Salida de cat /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---

Siento mucho ponerlo asi, pero lo hago por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo que a mi que vea los pasos y pueda identificar donde esta el errorLast edited by bicho_lasombra on Tue Nov 21, 2006 12:07 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estas? probaste antes de alsamixer, alsaconf, en caso de no configurar bien la placa, te conviene el otro modo para configurar la placa, saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Quizá te falte algún módulo. Te recuerdo que la tarjetas de sonido nVidia (al menos mi nForce2) funcionan con el módulo snd_intel8x0. Mira los módulos de alsa que hay cargados en mi caso:

snd_mixer_oss

snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq

snd_seq_device

snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_codec

snd_ac97_bus

snd_pcm

snd

snd_page_alloc

----------

## bicho_lasombra

bien, he re-compilado de nuevo el kernel y he puesto exactamente lo que pone en la guia alsa.

He lanzado alsaconf y me sale el menu de configuracion con mi tarjeta, por ahora todo correcto

cuando termino alsaconf pataclas esto es lo que me sale ( y si los modulos anteriormente dichos estan puestos )

```
WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/s

oundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/s

oundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/s

oundcore.ko): Invalid module format                                       [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1254: No soundcards found...

```

Se que en linux no hace falta reinstalar... pero como siga asi 2 dias mas me va a obligar

----------

## gringo

mira en el dmesg justo despues de ejecutar alsasound y si pone algo como "version magic mismatch blablabla" es que no has recompilado los módulos para ese kernel ( no has ejecutado un make modules / make modules_install vamos).

saluetes

----------

## bicho_lasombra

El problema es que si que realizo los pasos para reconfigurar el kernel... make && make modules_install, y lo copio en /boot/kernel****

pero sigo sin lograr subir la tar. de sonido  :Sad: 

----------

## darkelphos

A mi me daba el mismo error, pero usando los drivers del kernel activados (no como modulo) se arreglo XD.

Un saludo.

----------

## bicho_lasombra

Arreglado... he puesto el soporte como fixed en vez de como modulos y he quitado el mute a la tarjeta de sonido

----------

